# The Last of These Burris FFII's Just Arrived



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*Burris Fullfield II™ 6.5x - 20x 50mm Ballistic Mil-Dot Riflescope #200193 reduced to only $179.99. Made in the Philippines*

We just received the last of Burris' inventory on these scopes and we are blowing them out at only $179.99. The big dog in the Fullfield II line, the 6.5-20x50mm scope will get you out to some significant distances, and do it accurately.
This model of Fullfield II features adjustable parallax focus on the objective end.
20x magnification and the brilliant Ballistic Mil-Dot reticle make this a sharpshooter's delight. The big 50mm objective end collects more light, giving you a nice bright view through the scope.
Perfect for long range hunting of all sorts, and extremely popular with 'yote hunters and prairie dog snipers.
The Burris Fullfield II combines classic features with modern manufacturing to give you a riflescope you can proudly use for generations of successful hunts. High performance optical glass provides excellent clarity and contrast, with multicoated, no-glare lenses for hunting in all lighting conditions. A simple integrated eyepiece and power ring features no-slip grips for quick adjustment. Positive, steel-on-steel click adjustments insure repeatable settings for accuracy on the range or in the field. The Burris Forever Warranty protects your scope no matter how many hunting trips you take it on.

Features the Ballistic Mil-Dot reticle, ideal for very flat-shooting cartridges; perfect for long-range target shooters, varmint hunters, and tactical marksmen 
Traditional mil-dots can be used for estimating range and target size, and compensating for wind drift
50 mm objective allows for maximum light collection
Parallax adjustment for improved accuracy at long distances
Popular and premium traditional hunting riflescope at an affordable price
High-grade optical glass provides excellent brightness and clarity with lasting durability
Quality, precision-ground lenses are larger than those of comparable scopes, for better light collection
Index-matched, Hi-Lume® multicoating aids in low-light performance and glare elimination, increasing your success rate
Durable, integrated-eyepiece design has no-slip grip for easy adjustment in the field
Positive steel-on-steel adjustments assure repeated accuracy
Waterproof
Nitrogen-filled scope tubes prevent fogging, even in cold and rain
Durable, stress-free, solid 1-piece outer tube withstands shock and vibrations of even the heaviest-recoiling calibers
1-in. body tube
Guaranteed by the Burris Forever Warranty™ 

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section and our New Daily Flash Sale *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

